# BELGRADE | Projects & Construction



## Sawovsky

Verano Business Centre in Trosarina


----------



## Sawovsky

Kalenic Marketplace Reconstruction


----------



## Sawovsky

Stari Mlin(Old Mill) Complex


----------



## Chupavi

a little bit more about Verano HQ in Block 23
new render










and CA


----------



## Sawovsky

Hotel Metropol










c/u


----------



## Sawovsky

*Belgrade Metro System*

Main routes to be finished till 2015.


----------



## Sawovsky

*Gorenje HQ*


----------



## Sawovsky

*GTC Square*


----------



## Sawovsky

*Avenue 19*


----------



## Sawovsky

*Marina „Ada Ciganlija”*

The location proposed for marina ‘Ada Ciganlija’ development takes the area of 14.16 hectares. The water surface occupies about 7.60 ha (54%), and the land part of the marina the remaining 6.56 ha (46%). It might be said that with this ratio between the water and the land part marina ‘Ada Ciganlija’ ideally corresponds to the world average (55% - 45%). However, the significant part of the Marina’s land section is already occupied with public communication facilities (Savski quay along the Radnicka Street, pedestrian paths, bicycle paths and so on) as well as with water supply and other infrastructure objects (bank fortification, embankment, sewage collectors along the Radnicka Street), which reduce or limit the usage of the land part of the marina location. 

The specific feature of the location is that it belongs to both the protected zone of the Belgrade waterworks wells and sport – recreational zone of ‘Ada Cingalija’, which is one of the most attractive places in Belgrade with outstanding natural and visual qualities. 

Marina ‘Ada Ciganlija’ should be the first example of the authentic marina on our rivers, which will, because of the Danube’s proximity, be of international importance. 

The construction and arrangement of the Marina in Cukaricki branch is a comprehensive and a major investment project. 

It has been planned to carry out the project in three stages. 

Upon the completion of the final stage, marina ‘Ada Ciganlija’ would have the capacity of: 

600 moorings for boats of all categories up to 18 m of length at aquatorium and 

430 places for boats on the ground, of which 70 places in a hangar 

The Preliminary design of the Marina is currently being prepared.

Marina ‘Ada Ciganlija’ has two parts: water surface – aquatorium and the land part – territory. 

The aquatorium consists of the area for boat mooring and the area for access, manoeuvring and other nautical activities of the boats. 

The territory, the land part of the Marina, comprises the operational bank with a ramp and a crane for handling the boats, area for boat stay on the ground, administrative, commercial, hospitality and sanitary buildings, workshops for boat maintenance and repair, car park for clients, gas station for supply, traffic, pedestrian, green and other free areas at the marina’s location.


----------



## liman_drzava

Sawovsky said:


> Main routes to be finished till 2015.


Are you sure? This is a plan from 1976. I don't believe that they are even considering to build more than one line for start... Is idea for LRT metro finally abandoned and they are going for real metro now? What are the leatest official news?


----------



## Sawovsky

liman_drzava said:


> Are you sure? This is a plan from 1976. I don't believe that they are even considering to build more than one line for start... Is idea for LRT metro finally abandoned and they are going for real metro now? What are the leatest official news?





> Main routes to be finished till 2015.




Minister Mrkonjic sad that they will use plan that you quoted, but by 2015 only 2-3 main of them will be made , and then each year city will spend some many for other routes.

*Main routes, will be done by 2015.*


----------



## liman_drzava

Sawovsky said:


> Minister Mrkonjic sad that they will use this plan, but by 2015 only 2-3 main of them will be made , and then each year city will spend some many for other routes.
> 
> *Main routes, will be done by 2015.*


:banana::cheers: Knowing him... it'll probably be close to that... Belgrade is desperate for metro, and it must be a priority no.1!


----------



## Dziggy

> Belgrade Metro - (Never) Ending Story?
> 
> Belgrade still lacks an independent mass transit system, despite the fact that it crossed the benchmark of one million inhabitants long time ago. Population density, which is already exceptionally high, brings unbearable traffic jams, the existing public transport system is incapable of shuttling passengers from one outlying end of the city to another efficiently, and the suburban railway system “Beovoz” cannot meet its expected role, due to inadequate infrastructure and due to obsolete rolling stock.
> 
> City planners were contemplating the possibility of introducing the subway into Belgrade’s transit system since the end of 1950’s. Words started turning into deeds in the 1970’s, during the tenure of Mayor Branko Pešić, when the decision was made to build the new Belgrade railway junction, which would include tunnels under Vračar and Dedinje. Upon completion of the railway junction, construction of a subway system was planned in accordance with plans made by the team led by Branislav Jovin, Belgrade’s chief urban planner. Belgrade railway junction is still incomplete, the new central railway station Prokop is only partially completed, and hence the current central railway station is not relocated, although tunnels and the new railway bridge are already in service. The original subway construction plan from 1976 was abandoned, in favor of the expansion of the existing tram network in early 1980’s. This brought the first chapter of the idea to build a subway system in Belgrade to an ignominious end. The same project was later re-launched for a number of times, but it was used for short-term political gains.
> 
> The exceptionally unsatisfactory performance of urban infrastructure in the last couple of years, once again brought discussions on subway construction under the spotlight. However, this time city authorities rejected the plan from 1976, and brought independent experts in order to establish the need for a rail transit system.
> 
> After hiring of “Juginus”, a company from Belgrade, and the Spanish “Inecco” in 2006, a conclusion was made that the ideal system, which would meet the needs of Belgrade, would be a light rail system, named Belam (Beogradski laki metro - Beolgrade light metro). This decision was severely criticized by a large number of urban planners, led by Branislav Jovin, while architects close to city authorities were advocating the construction of Belam, which brought substantial polarization between the opponents and proponents of the light railway system in Belgrade. The public can still remember announcements that the construction will start “next spring”. That spring never came, and the idea about the construction of the light railway system inconspicuously faded out.
> 
> Big public pressure and the obvious necessity of a new transit system, once again opens the issue of construction of the Belgrade subway system. Namely, at the session of the National Council for infrastructure, Belgrade subway is, according to the Minister for infrastructure Milutin Mrkonjić, the third most important project in Serbia, after road and railway networks. Although metro thus became a national issue, contradictory statements started to arrive, from two persons who will have the key influence on this project – the aforementioned Minister of Infrastructure Mrkonjić and the Mayor of Belgrade, Dragan Đilas.
> 
> Mrkonjić already stated that the subway should be built in accordance with the original project, designed by Branisla Jovin, dating from 1976, where the first line was envisaged to run from Vukov Spomenik through Terazije to Fontana, in New Belgrade. Simultaneously, construction of the second line, which would run from the building of Parliament to Autokomanda is also planned. Mayor Đilas appeared to be quite reserved when it came to precise statements, especially regarding the determination of the model according to which the construction will follow (the project from 1976, or Belam?). During his visit to Moscow, the Mayor used the opportunity in order to establish contacts with experts from Russia and to consult about modalities for financing the subway construction. If our politicians are trustworthy, contacts with the Chinese, Spaniards, Germans and French are already established, who are interested to finance the construction by providing affordable loans, bud under the precondition that their companies will be the main contractors. As far as the financing model is concerned, the public still does not have relevant information about planned modalities, taking into account that due to the global financial crisis, it is increasingly difficult to obtain the capital, needed for realization of such a large project.
> 
> The Minister of infrastructure Milutin Mrkonjić stated on 18th of December that in three months it will be known what kind of subway system Belgrade needs to build. At almost the same time, Dragan Đilas stated that experts for subway systems from different European countries will arrive in Belgrade next January, in order to evaluate the current situation and to submit their proposals. Đilas also stated that the decision will be made until the end of April 2009, which converges with the three months deadline set by Mrkonjić. Besides, Đilas said that the construction will commence only after the technical documentation is drafted, and when the information regarding the price, builder and completion dates becomes available.
> 
> In order to understand the conceptual differences between the project from 1976 and the Belam, it is necessary to highlight their key features. This will be accompanied with appropriate plans, which will clearly demonstrate advantages and disadvantages, as well as some basic technical details.The project of Belgrade subway system from 1976 was divided into a number of stages. During the first stage, construction of two lines was to be completed, the M1 and M2 respectively, and subsequent stages were planned to be reserved for expansion of the subway network. Lines M1 and M2 once again came under the spotlight, due to statements made by Milutin Mrkonjić i Branislav Jovin. Both lines would run largely underground, except on smaller sections (for example, over the river Sava), which guarantees its independence from surface traffic. This subway system envisaged the flow of up to 40,000 passengers per hour in one direction, using standard high-floor trains, with third-rail power supply and the gauge of 1,435 mm (in comparison, Belgrade tram gauge is 1,000 mm). Trains would be up to 2.7 m wide, and up to 40 m long. Third rail power supply has an advantage over the overhead power supply, when it comes to the height of tunnels, since they are usually 20-30% lower than those using the overhead power supply.
> 
> The planned section of M1 would run from Konjarnik through Novi Beograd to Zemun. The line is planned to run entirely underground below the Kralja Aleksandra Boulevard and Terazije, where it would surface near the park next to the School of Economics, near the central railway station. From there, the line crosses the river Sava, over the road-rail bridge, whose construction is planned on the spot of the current old Sava Bridge. According to the original project, the realization of this corridor would demand a complete reconfiguration, or upgrade of the old Sava bridge, or its demolition, in order to build the new road-rail bridge. The alternative would be relocation of the subway bridge on the middle of the Sava amphitheatre, or between the Gazela bridge and the old Sava Bridge, where the river Sava could be crossed directly, reaching the Zoran Đinđić Boulevard. Another possibility is construction of a tunnel, but it is questionable how realistic this solution would be, mainly due to the difference in altitude between the Terazije ridge and the bank of the Sava river. Another important factor, of course, is the price of such undertaking.
> 
> After the crossing of the Sava, the line M1 would run through the corridor under the Intercontinental hotel and the Zoran Đinđić Boulevard for a few kilometers to Fontana, where it would turn to Zemun via Stari Merkator. Also, this envisages construction of a large depot, for maintenance of rolling stock, which would be located between Zemun railway station and Grmečka Street. The section between Autokomanda and Kalemegdan would be connected with line M2, which would share the route with line M1 on a short section near the house of parliament. This line would connect Prokop, Klinički centar and Slavija Square with Trg Republike Square, Knez Mihajlova Street and Kalemegdan. The southern branch of M2 at Autokomanda and the branch at Prokop would be constructed so that the line could be extended from Autokomanda to Voždovac, and that a new line could be built, stretching from Prokop to Banovo Brdo. Today, construction of the whole M2 line is planned, but as far as the construction of line M1 is concerned, only the stretch from Vukov Spomenik to Fontana, in Novi Beograd, is planned.
> 
> The competing project, the Belam, also envisages the main route from Konjarnik to Zemun (line 1), but with a partially changed path of the line and station locations, as well as two shorter lines, to Banovo Brdo through Novi Beograd (line 3) and Prokop (line 2). This system also envisages 1435 mm gauge, but the system would not be completely independent from surface traffic, unlike the project from 1976. The whole Belam network would be independent on 80% of the overall track length, and the rest would be integrated into existing thoroughfares, which might spell troubles during operation of the system. The envisaged capacity is 20,000 passengers per hour, which would be transported in vehicles 2.7 m wide and about 35 meters long. Power would be supplied by overhead cables, which enables trains to surmount bigger gradients, but it also requires higher ceilings in tunnels.
> 
> Line 1 also follows the route Kralja Aleksandra Boulevard, but on that section it would run on surface, and at Vukov Spomenik it would descend under ground, continuing through the house of parliament. There, instead to Terazije, as it would the case with the plan from 1973, the Belam would continue towards Trg republike Sqare and Knez Mihajlova street, to Varoš Kapija, from where it would run on surface. From there, the line would continue to Novi Beograd, passing a new bridge, or on an annex built with the Brankov bridge.
> 
> In Novi Beograd, the line would run right next to Ušće business centre, where it would cross a small underground section in order to enter into the Milentija Popovića street, where it would turn right, towards the Zorana Đinđića Boulevard. From there – mostly on surface, Line 1 follows the path next to the Novi Beograd municipality building through Mihajla Pupina Boulevard, all the way to the Tvornička street in Zemun.
> 
> Line 3 is planned to run from Belgrade Arena, crossing the new bridge over the Sava River to Banovo Brdo. In order to avoid confusion, it is important to note that although tracks for the subway system will be laid on the new bridge, it does not mean that these tracks are intended exclusively for the Belam, since the subway project from 1976 also envisages construction of the new bridge, on almost the same location, albeit in later stages. This line would run through Banovo Brdo entirely underground. Belams’s counterpart to the line M2 planned in 1976 is the Line 2, which would connect Banovo Brdo, Prokop, Central hospital, Slavija and the center of Belgrade, through a tunnel. Contrary to the rival concept, line 2 would not end at the House of Parliament, instead, it ends near the School of Law. For the future site of Belam’s technical base, the existing tram depot in Novi Beograd was chosen.
> 
> As its main advantage, the designers of Belam point to the fact that the line 1 covers a significant part of central zones, and the possibility of attaining total independence from the surface traffic with additional investment. As an advantage they also point its price, which would be roughly one half of the price needed to complete the subway system in accordance to the project from 1976. On the other hand, the subway system planned in 1976 would be completely independent from the surface traffic from the beginning, and as such represents an investment for the future. Despite the relatively lengthy construction period (7 years, versus 4 years needed to finish he Belam), such system is considered to be a quality investment, which inevitably carries bigger price tag than Belam. In the best case, the price for construction the subway system according to the plan from 1976 would stand at 1.2 billion Euros, while construction of Belam would cost at least 500 million Euros.
> 
> Although the subway project from 1976 is visionary, it did not envisage radical urban change which came after the breakup of former Yugoslavia. 35 years have passed since this plan was unveiled, and Belgrade is not the same as it once was. On the other hand, Belam represents an interesting approach, but this concept cannot satisfy long term needs. Because of the existing polarization among local experts, who advocate one or two solutions presented, it is almost impossible to establish neutral communication in order to find some solution, which would meet the current and future needs of Belgrade. Therefore, the best solution would be to make a brand new project, which could use the exploits of the existing two projects, but with original solutions in order to solve key problems, such as the crossing of the Sava, connecting central and suburban areas, as well as the appropriate concepts for future vehicles. First steps towards decisions for construction of the infrastructure project of the century in Belgrade confirm the idea that foreign urban planners should be brought in order to achieve some neutral and compromise solutions. Maybe it is not important who will providide the solution if it represents the best public transport solution for the people of Belgrade and if it represents a good opportunity for the local economy.
> 
> www.beobuild.net


BTW, beobuild is the site that informs about constructions in Belgrade, all updates can be read in english language, so if you want to se the situation in Belgrade, feel free to visit www.beobuild.com


----------



## Sawovsky

Dziggy not .com , .rs


----------



## Chupavi

some update on Sava Bridge on 06. february 2009

photo by our friend Vrachar


----------



## Chupavi

Project for Reconstruction and Adaptation of the Museum of Science and Technology Search

At the end of 2005, by the decision of the government, the Museum of Science and Technology received, as its new location, the first public thermo power plant building, located in Dorćol. While solving the problem of housing for the museum, the inevitable need for reconstruction of this building became apparent. Reconstruction is needed in order to meet the requirements for the complete, modern functioning of the museum. Because of this, the Museum of Science and Technology is one of the cultural institutions that is to be reconstructed using funds from the National Investment Plan. The famous architect Boris Podrecca has been entrusted with creating the design of the building.


----------



## **RS**

Sawovsky said:


> Verano Business Centre in Trosarina


Cool project! Belgrade becomes ultramodern!


----------



## Chupavi

New renders for DT at Autokomanda


----------



## Brko

Beograđani bravo,imate stvarno super projekte,ali vas molim da editirate tagove na svim svojim dretvama da se čovjek može snaći.


----------



## Sawovsky

^^Djuko(tako ti beshe ime?) retko ko na Sr forumu uopshte obraca paznju na tagove


----------



## Sawovsky

New tennis center "25. Maj" , Serbian Open will be played there.


----------



## Chupavi

update for B23


----------



## Sawovsky

"The Lighthouse" Tower (250m) on Dunabe by famous Daniel Libeskind , representing Sava and Dunabe merging into each other.


----------



## Sawovsky

C/U Verano HQ


----------



## raqn

Ispravka - ovo je B23 sa zadnje strane.


----------



## Sawovsky

^^Lupio sam Energoprojket, hteo sam Verano da napishem, a to b23 je samo neki nadimak koji su mu forumashi dali


----------



## Sawovsky

New urban quart on ex "Shipyard Belgrade"


----------



## Brko

Sawovsky meni su tagovi ipak važni jer ponekad neku dretvu nikako ne mogu pronaći bez pomoći tagova pa sam zato editiro i ovu dretvu.Nekad sam bio Đuka,a sad sam Stipson što je jako blizu mom stvarnom imenu pa je točnije da me zoveš Stipson.

Ova studija transformacije kompleksa brodogradilišta mi je fascinantna,ali bilo bi bolje da ova dva najvišlja nebodera nisu jedan kraj drugog.U kojoj su fazi svi ovi projekti,šta je izgledno od toga svega da će se sagraditi ?


----------



## Sawovsky

Stipson said:


> Ova studija transformacije kompleksa brodogradilišta mi je fascinantna,ali bilo bi bolje da ova dva najvišlja nebodera nisu jedan kraj drugog.U kojoj su fazi svi ovi projekti,šta je izgledno od toga svega da će se sagraditi ?


Pazi ovako postoje tri osnovna problema kod gradnje u Bgu:

1.Nereshena pravno-imovinska pitanja( nasletstvo komunizma jel te, sve je nashe shto i tvoje :bash: )

2. Smarachka birokratija i vlast koja ne zna ni shta hoce, i gradski urbanisti koji fasciniraju svojom nestrucnoshcu.

3.Infrastruktura, tj izmeshtanje zeleznice, Luke Beograd i obilaznica oko Beograda(ta tri koche gradnju pola grada :bash

Ali dosta od ovog je izvesno za gradju u skorije vreme.Iz prvog posta sve sem Verano Kule bi trebalo da krene ove godine ili pochetkom sledece.
Za blok 26 josh nemam informacija kako stoje stvari.
Za Kempinski Hotel je skoro bila vest da su zavrshili sa birokratijom i da bi trebalo da krenu sa radovima.
Marina Dorcol je isto zavrshila sa Birokratijom i krece na prolece, Airport City se uveliko gradi i zavrshava. Hotel u Rajicevoj je krenuo jesenas da se radi, most na adi isto tako.
Belville se radi za univerzijadu i vec se zavrshava, Verano HQ je isto blizu kraju, i gomila Plazinih molova/hotela.Ako te josh nesho konkretno interesuje pitaj 
U suhtini jedino ono shto ima veze sa obalom Save i Dunava(dakle i brodogradilishte) nema izgleda da se radi u skoriji vreme, jer im predstoje gomila infrastrukturinih radova kao i reshavanja pravno-imovinskih odnosa.


----------



## Goyazny

Zar brodogradiliste nije kupio Zepter? 
sada je tamo MillSped , jos uvek, mada su napravili kargo centar u Shimanovcima , pre par godina, jos.

U vezi birokratije, pogledaj film Gaja Richija Rockenrolla. Ovi nasi uz urbanizma su mala deca...

Madas, kako stvari sada stoje, svi investitori koji su se izborili sa birokratijuom, prosle godine pukli su u Bankama i na berzi. Bojim se da love nema....
Osim Miskovica.


----------



## Sawovsky

Daniel Libeskind in Belgrade


The Port of Belgrade is located between city neighborhood “Dorćol” and Danube, taking up one of the potentially most exclusive piece of land Belgrade has to offer at the moment. Today it is characterized by large old warehouses, chaos, transit traffic, disorganization of the space, and the city center, located 10 minutes away, has no contact with it. Since the Port was privatized, the ambitions have risen, and the new company – The Port of Belgrade, A.D. – didn’t waste time, they employed the world famous architect Daniel Libeskind to create a master plan for the Danube’s waterfront in Belgrade.

Daniel Libeskind, born 1946 in Łódź, Poland, made his world fame by winning the competition to be the master plan architect for the reconstruction of the World Trade Center site in New York. On March 2nd, in the amphitheater of the Belgrade’s Faculty of Architecture, he presented the master plan for the development of the Port of Belgrade. Students, professors, experts and press showed unexceptional interest in it – the amphitheater was full, and in the halls TV screens were installed, broadcasting the presentation live.

Master plan for the Port of Belgrade will completely reorganize the space, with partial preservation of some buildings and change of their function. The interesting idea of this plan is to divide the whole area in seven quarters with a specific characteristic, where each would be a sustainable neighborhood for itself. Every quarter would have its spaces for relaxation in a form of well organized greenery. As the main goal of this project is sustainability, although project includes large urbanization of the area, the whole neighborhood is enriched with a large and dynamical park. Beside this large public park space, the entire project includes number of different venues that will ensure function and quality of the neighborhood.

The water basin inside the Port will be used as a marina with a variety of contents provided in the buildings surrounding it. A special place is reserved for the culture – right next to basin there would be a library, while the central position will be held by Museum of Applied Art. The investors know as well that they must avoid constructing a mono-functional development, like New Belgrade was couple decades ago. The contents of this neighborhood will attract people to come to this area, in an attempt to return this riverfront to its supposed function. Francuska Street will be extended to the river, forming a Waterfront Plaza in its end. On this Plaza Libeskind planed a large ‘Icon Tower’, 60 to 70 floors high, which would dominate the port, even maybe Belgrade, and could be seen from all important places of interest in Belgrade, but especially from Danube river. The waterfront will be also divided into several sections, and apart from the classical “stair-case” promenade, there will be a marina and a large beach, where residents of Belgrade and their guest could enjoy warm days.

All quarters, envisaged by this master plan, would consist of buildings in different sizes and shapes. Although it is a very large development area, this way it is possible to avoid architectural repetitions and template construction. With very well organized leisure areas, Liebeskind managed to break high density concept of this project common for the old part of Belgrade. Some even criticized that the area won’t connect well with its surroundings, but Mr. Libeskind said he hoped that future development would bring near-by areas closer to his concept. Representatives of the Port of Belgrade showed determination to put this project into practice, however, they have stressed that this big project was almost never before introduced in our city and that its implementation may take up to a decade or more. The development of this project is very conditioned with infrastructure growth and some of the areas could even start development soon with the existing one. The rest of the project should be followed by substantial infrastructure investment on the side of the local government.

The key word is "maybe", since the project itself is a vision with a strong perspective, that was introduced in the eve of probably the largest economic crisis that happened to the mankind. However, we can still hope that this master plan will not end up as one of the many forgotten ideas. As Libeskind said ‘The Empire State Building’ was built during the depression years, still one is sure, projects like this could prevent recession becoming a depression.


----------



## Chupavi

^^
Very nice project! I hope that we will have something from it!


----------



## CrazySerb

Well, since we have the Engel Marina, Belgrade Shipyard and Belgrade Port projects presented, its only right to present Zemun Quay as well

Just another piece in the Belgrade waterfront puzzle...


----------



## Alle

Delta Tower looks like a smaller version of the Capricorn Tower in Dubai. It is a good design though, depending on the surroundings. 

The Airport City is looking especially good.


----------



## Chupavi

Perhaps a litle bit

Capricorn Tower in Dubai









Delta tower









































Delta Tower is a mixed use development, strategically located at a prime plot in New Belgrade. Comprised of three interconnected entities, this development will satisfy all contemporary business requirements – the perfect combination of an ideal location and excellent amenities. A 35-floor class A office tower will provide an excellent working environment.

The five-star Intercontinental hotel will feature a modern conference centre, spa, and health club in addition to its 325 luxurious rooms, placed on 13 floors. The exclusive shopping arcade with accompanying restaurants and cafés will create a meeting point not only for businesspeople, but also for the whole surrounding community.

All three entities will be serviced by a three-level underground garage. Because of its close proximity to the centre, it will represent the heart of the city’s new business district – New Belgrade. 

An agreement was signed on May 17th, 2007 in Delta Holding's office headquarters between the company and the Intercontinental hotel chain regarding the management of the future hotel to be built in Blok 20. As opposed to the former Intercontinental hotel that is now called Hotel Sava Beograd, the future hotel will not use a licence. Instead, the hotel will be completely managed by the hotel group. Delta M will build the object, but management will be handed over to the Intercontinental hotel chain.

The complex of buildings will feature a 35 storey office tower and the 15 storey hotel building. Both buildings will be joined by a shopping mall. The hotel will have 325 rooms. Delta M originally intended to sign such an agreement with the Hilton hotel chain.


----------



## Chupavi

here some C\U
AVALA tower

























all pictures taken from http://www.beobuild.rs


----------



## Chupavi

Usce shopping center C/U


























all pictures taken from http://www.beobuild.rs


----------



## Chupavi

and C/U of B23 (from Mordor )










source http://www.beobuild.rs


----------



## Goyazny

Chupavi said:


> and C/U of B23 (from Mordor )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source http://www.beobuild.rs


Is it Peugeot commercial?


----------



## Chupavi

Ada Bridge construction update (01.05.2009.) by Vrachar:


----------



## SkaNdErBeG

>


glass looks cheap...


----------



## Chupavi

^^
In my point of view they are very good, that pictures don't show well.
here is a better one.


----------



## Sawovsky

Hepec said:


> I love the airport city!!
> 
> However,(and this is my personal opinion) it would be nice to see a city the size of Belgrade finally get a Skyscraper or two. Lets be honest, you guys keep posting the projects that have been proposed years ago. Obviously there's nothing happening here. Verano, Delta, all these other "Master plans". Did any of these break ground yet? Is there anything tall built besides USCE?
> 
> Especially now that economy sucks, I see it hard to realise any project anywhere not just in Belgrade. So I wish you guys the best. It would be nice cluster of high rises close together soon.


Talking about proposed projects, a fresh new one 

Napred Tower in blok 26


----------



## Stephanie-kun

I think that new york is an inspiration.


----------



## Goyazny

SkaNdErBeG said:


> glass looks cheap...


Skenderbeg, at your avatar, is it a new render for construction in Pristina center? Works started?
BTW, this project looks great.


----------



## Chupavi

> The construction site on Avala is very well organized and managed while workers of “Ratko Mitrovic Dedinje d.o.o.” are molding the fifth platform. According to officials there, all concrete works should be finished in a month, when they will start installing glass facade elements. This facade will be installed on the tower’s gondola, but it will cover the entrance and elevator room as well. It makes a small change to a solution on the old tower destroyed by NATO bombs in 1999, where glass facade was only on top.


Beobuild


----------



## C-Carter

Hello everyone, I see Belgrade has grown a lot.. what a beautiful renders and projects, there is any Subway/Metro Project to Build in the Serbian Capital?


----------



## raqn

C-Carter said:


> Hello everyone, I see Belgrade has grown a lot.. what a beautiful renders and projects, there is any Subway/Metro Project to Build in the Serbian Capital?


It's complicated. There are plans for metro system for decades now. But, we have stupid politicians that keep delaying start of construction, or are trying to push idea that something like LRT is enough. We'll see, there are some indications that Russian or Chinese goverment could fund the project if their companies build it (1. line), and that the construction may start relatively soon. For further info's, you should ask here http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=289545&page=46


----------



## Luo

Is it possible that most of projects are in the middle of nothing?? For example, i really like the spiral tower, but it seems out of the city center.


----------



## Sawovsky

Luo said:


> Is it possible that most of projects are in the middle of nothing?? For example, i really like the spiral tower, but it seems out of the city center.


Most of a skyscraper projects are in a New Belgrade area. It's a modern and well urbanised city center, developed in last 50-60 years.
As you can see below, it's not "in the middle of nothing" , but you might had receive that impression 'cuz it's full of wide malls, parks, greens surfaces...

Only thinks in lack are - skyscrapers  

But, with realization of all this projects in next 5 years, it will have even better skyline


----------



## CHIsentinel

I like the aerial shots from the tower, I didn't realize Belgrade was so green!! Very nice!


----------



## Chupavi

At this link http://www.savabridge.com you can watch on the web cam in real time
how Sava bridge is growing


----------



## Galandar

Nice developments in Belgrade


----------



## Goyazny

*Concrete blocks - park developing*

Nasty concrete housing blocks , thank's God, have been redecorated with nice Parks.

Source *Little lighting, Beobuild*


----------



## Galandar

^^Parks look so nice


----------



## Sawovsky




----------



## Chupavi

A new bridge project over Danube!
A so cold Chinese bridge will be 1.499 m long, 29,10 m wide
width 6 lines, 2 bicycle and 2 walk sides
the construction will begun at the end of 2010 

this is one of three proposal


----------



## grochu

Hm small render. Have you got two others?  this one looks fine, but nothing special


----------



## Chupavi

This bridge is not in the city center that's why he is a bit ugly :lol:
the other 2 render are uglier :lol:










but the other one (the construction already begun) is lovely :cheers:


----------



## BosnianLion

Great Projects :cheers:


----------



## Sawovsky

Djokovic tennis complex


----------



## SaRaJeVo-City

^^awesome project..


----------



## CrazySerb

Some more images of Belgrade's new waterfront project, as envisioned by Daniel Lebeskind:


----------



## NemanjaR.

Red Star Apartmens tower 25f, ???m










Jel znas nesto vise o ovome? Jel ima nekakve veze sa Zvezdom?


----------



## NemanjaR.

Red Star Apartmens tower 25f, ???m










Jel znas nesto vise o ovome? Jel ima nekakve veze sa Zvezdom?


----------



## CrazySerb

New project in New Belgrade's Block 65 - a mixed office/residential complex to be built starting this summer, at a cost of ~200 million euros.


----------



## Chupavi

Sava bridge update!
all photos by *Archangel* 
great job man! Respect man!

see next post
:lol:


----------



## Bg-Archangel

you posted them wrongly since I can't see the pictures


----------



## Bg-Archangel

New pictures of Bridge across Ada Ciganlija: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=53037483#post53037483


----------



## Singidunum

Avala TV Tower is open again after ten years :cheers:



























































































:cheers:


----------



## LordMarshall

great to see it back up


----------



## MasonicStage™

wow, nice fireworks! kay:


----------



## srpskizmaj

*Srbian Freeways*

Does anyone have any updates about Freeways in Serbia? What is a current status? Does anyone have most up to date map which shows also work areas ?
What about plans of Freeways toword Montenegro? 
I am also interested in seeing update in construction of new Railroad Station in Belgrade. 

Kosovo je srbija :cheers


----------



## Sawovsky

srpskizmaj said:


> Does anyone have any updates about Freeways in Serbia? What is a current status? Does anyone have most up to date map which shows also work areas ?
> What about plans of Freeways toword Montenegro?
> I am also interested in seeing update in construction of new Railroad Station in Belgrade.
> 
> Kosovo je srbija :cheers:


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=489142&page=53


----------



## liburni

srpskizmaj said:


> Does anyone have any updates about Freeways in Serbia? What is a current status? Does anyone have most up to date map which shows also work areas ?
> What about plans of Freeways toword Montenegro?
> I am also interested in seeing update in construction of new Railroad Station in Belgrade.
> 
> Kosovo je srbija :cheers


what does the last part have anything to do with you question?

This is your first post and you are already trolling.

And I cant believe moderators allow Sawovsky to have such a hateful signaturehno:


----------



## Bg-Archangel

it's not hatefull, don't be sso nationalistic both  back on topic

Today's update of Bridge across Ada in Belgrade


----------



## srpskizmaj

*Great Serbia*



liburni said:


> what does the last part have anything to do with you question?
> 
> This is your first post and you are already trolling.
> 
> And I cant believe moderators allow Sawovsky to have such a hateful signaturehno:



Thank you for link poining to motorway construction status. I appreciate that.
This is my first post but how stong !!! This shouldn't hurt you as it is true. Kosovo is Serbia forever. 
I love Avala Tower. It is great and looks beautiful. I'll try to visit this place next year.
I have seen many posts about project i in Belgrade but there is no much update. Can anyone show what has been successiful finished?
Does anyone have any phonos of Cental railroad station in Belgrade which was started but I think never finished. 
What about metro? Airport city? What about bridges (na Adi, savi i dunavu)?
What about station "Vukov Spomenik"
Thank you to everyone who would like to share pictures.

All the best Serbs :lol:


----------



## Sawovsky

liburni said:


> what does the last part have anything to do with you question?
> 
> This is your first post and you are already trolling.


The fact that he sad "kosovo je srbija" in Serbian means that he wasn't trolling, it was more like a salute to as Serbians.



liburni said:


> And I cant believe moderators allow Sawovsky to have such a hateful signaturehno:


It's not hateful, it is an old traditional anthem of Montenegro, and it's directed to ottoman occupants, so it has nothing to do with Albanians 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Onamo,_'namo!



srpskizmaj said:


> Thank you to everyone who would like to share pictures.
> 
> All the best Serbs :lol:


This thread is more like a presentation of Belgrade P&C to a global community of ssc(this site), for more detailed informations you should ask on a link below, wich is a thread about Belgrade p&c, but in serbian part of skyscrapercity and it's much more active.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=442214&page=467


----------



## Chupavi

New plans for a Red Star stadium!



















more news as it come


----------



## Bez_imena

[/URL]


West65 is designed as a mixed-use complex encompassing residential, commercial, office, business apartments and service facilities.
It is the investor’s intent to build a new landmark of New Belgrade, offering its future occupants uncompromising quality and comfort in addition to modern design and concept.

LOCATION
West 65 is situated on one of the most attractive locations in New Belgrade - at the corner of Omladinskih brigada Street and the inner city half-ring road route. The location features very well-developed traffic infrastructure and public transportation network, enabling quick and convenient access to all parts of the city. The immediate vicinity of the complex abounds in shopping, office and service centres, thus adding to the quality of life and business.

ABOUT WEST
West65 represents a contemporary mixed-use complex designed to meet all requirements of modern living. Thanks to the peculiar urban and architectural concept, the complex shall reflect the spirit, charm and atmosphere of old Belgrade. West 65 was designed by Fletcher Priest, a renowned London architectural firm, and architects of PSP-Farman Holding.

West 65 concept includes residential buildings varying in form and number of floors, a unique mixed-use tower, a shopping centre, spacious pedestrian areas, retail and service stores within the ground floors of residential buildings, a square in the centre of the complex and a two-level underground garage. Similarly to pedestrian zones typical for downtown city areas and prestigious shopping centres, West65 shall comprise numerous carefully chosen contents, including famous brand-name stores, catering and service establishments, a supermarket and specialized stores for consumer goods, a spa and wellness centre, leisure facilities and many other amenities.

TOWER
According to the architectural design, one of the most modern and tallest buildings in Belgrade, having a unique and distinctive form, is planned to be built at the corner of Omladinskih brigada Street and the inner city half-ring road route.

According to the conceptual design, the tower will contain two separate organizational units. The first organizational unit will contain A-class office space, whereas the second one shall comprise apartments serviced according to standards of international hotel operators.

* Tower area: 37 058 m˛
* Tower height: 146 m
* Floors in tower: GF+39
* Individual floor area: 900 to 1200m2
* Apartment area: 80 to 200 m2

RESIDENTIAL
The residential segment of the complex provides future residents with privacy and comfort reflecting the atmosphere of downtown pedestrian zones.
The diversity of functions and predefined uses of the commercial and service segment of the complex will be able to satisfy all the usual and everyday needs of a modern man.
Up-to-date architectural solutions, technological innovations, top-class and environment-friendly materials, responsible management and all-in-one-place concept altogether represent a guarantee for a high quality of living.


----------



## kubura

Kolika je vrednost projekta?


----------



## Bez_imena

170 miliona evra.


----------



## Bez_imena

Restoration of Pionirski park fountain

As a part of the Pionirski Park reconstruction, began the restoration of the famous fountain "Girl with a jug”, which will be modernized, enriched with new fountain jets and equipped with completely new lighting effects.










Restoration of the Pionirski Park was announced over 3 years ago, but due to lack of funds delayed several times. According to recent announcements, the reconstruction could start next spring. Since this is a park that is protected as a natural asset, it needs a number of special permits, so the overall reconstruction could begin. The works would include repair of paths and terraces, revitalization of the monuments, fountains and fountain repair, restoration of vegetation, replacement of furniture and equipment, repair and upgrading of drainage, irrigation systems and installing decorative lighting, and set up a small music pavilion.

As part of a plan to renovate the park, the Secretariat for public utility services with the consent of the Institute for Protection of Monuments of Culture will complete the rehabilitation of park’s fountain. Renovation project includes the construction of a new recirculating fountain, new water and light effects in the pool, and construction of a pump-filter control room. To ensure the required quality of water in the pool and avoid unnecessary cost of using fresh drinking water, the fountain will have integrated system of circulation and filtration of drinking water, thus saving energy and water. For these and other technical requirements under the fountain was built control room from which will be used to manage system pump, filters and fountain lighting. The entire reconstruction project was prepared by a reputable institute for water management "Jaroslav Cerni”.

Currently, the newly built concrete structure of the fountain is being covered with "Africa Red" stone slabs, which will cover the outer and inner walls of the ground floor, and around the fountain will be built and small plateau with stone slabs of the same type. We performed a tour of the works, where we made a small photo report for you.

http://www.beobuild.rs/visuals/data/media/3/101115-KRCG-02.jpg
http://www.beobuild.rs/visuals/data/media/1/101116-KRCG-02.jpg
http://www.beobuild.rs/visuals/data/media/1/101116-KRCG-03.jpg


----------



## Bez_imena

National Museum - Reconstruction










Today the announcement held in the building of the National Museum declared the winner of the competition for conceptual architectural design for adaptation and extension of this building. At the two-stage competition for the preliminary design and spatial analysis program of reconstruction of the National Museum in Belgrade, the first prize won a project of Vladimir Lojanica, which we present on this occasion to the general public.

Up until World War II museum was housed in the Novi Dvor building, but after the liberation it moved into the building of Hipotekarna banka, in today's Republic Square, where he remained until now. This was exactly the building which was subject of competition for adaptations, in order to provide even better functionality and provide more exhibition space for extra large and almost priceless collection that the museum owns. The museum is now closed to visitors for 8 years, and during that time there was several attempts to find a solution that would provide the necessary conditions to preserve and display cultural treasures.

Previous attempts to develop and implement a plan of repairs have failed precisely because of high price of the planned works, but any serious renovation and modernization of this building is inevitably an expensive proposition. Especially if we bear in mind that this is a building which was not originally designed for that purpose and significant limitations of the given location. As before, today's preliminary proposals also include underground extension as a spatial expansion of exhibition and other usable space. As this is the only way to effectively extend the building, not to jump out of the existing vistas, the cost question remains and therefore its feasibility. According to Mr. Lojanica whose work won the contest, special effort has been invested for the financial side of the project to remain on the rational side.

To remind readers, the Board of the Museum decided in its internal discussion that a solution for this building should include reconstruction of existing building, and therefore abandoned the idea for the Museum to build a new building that would create a functional, architectural and technical characteristics necessary for that purpose. Price difference between these two projects is relatively small, bearing in mind advantages of the new facility by implementing all the modern applications of the museum space. The decision was made in accordance with the traditions and habits of citizens, so the museum will be kept in the former bank building, and strict conditions are to determine the parameters by which the facility will be further adjusted to the new function.

Conceptual design Vladimir Lojanica and his team involves increasing the exhibition space for more than a third, and other modifications will offer significantly more space and improved working conditions for other services. The extension would be located below the plateau to the Republic Square, and the museum atrium is to be placed under the roof, which will provide even more space. Asymmetric exhibition space and a prominent feature of the main staircase gives a special ambience for all visitors, but reconstruction also includes other content that should enrich the experience for all guests.

The winning paper is a preliminary design, and is only one step on the way to solving problems of the National Museum. We are presenting winning proposal in detail plans, photos and even video walk-through simulation.

beobuild.com


----------



## EUSERB

I was just passing through Belgrade yesterday and fell in love with it,just looking from the highway!I've been to BG before but everytime i pass through it i always love it even more!


----------



## Bez_imena

*Centre for the Promotion of Science*










After almost 30 years, this September saw announcement for an international competition for conceptual design of the Centre for Promotion of Science in New Belgrade’s block 39. Professional community has shown great interest in this competition in which they received 232 entries from 47 countries worldwide. The winner of international competition for the architectural design of the Centre for the Promotion of Science in Belgrade Block 39 is Austrian architect Wolfgang Tschapeller, which by international election commission offered the best solution to meet the needs of its function and location in which the object is being located.

Austrian architect offered a unique solution in which object will have two main levels to include exhibition space, conference rooms, science labs and planetarium.

It was announced that the project documentation will be completed by spring 2011, when the start of construction of the center is planned. The completion of the building is optimistically scheduled for 2012 year.





































beobuild.rs


----------



## Bez_imena

New Hotel in Block 11a

According to the news from the hotel group "Falkensteiner", already announced project of hotel construction in New Belgrade's block 11a could enter the realization very soon. According to investors, the necessary permits were obtained in December last year. The project investment will be carried by joint venture of "Falkensteiner Michael's Tourism Group” and investment fund "MOF Beta Estate AG”.

This is a project of 24,200 square meters, which will be built on the site of Block 11a in New Belgrade, near the center of VIG Plaza building and “Energoprojekt” headquarters in the Mihajlo Pupin boulevard. The value of investment is estimated at 40 million Euros, while the completion of the project is planned for the second quarter of 2012.

This modern complex will include interconnected hotel and office tower of 11 floors (ground + 11 floors). A four-star hotel will have 171 room, suites, conference room, an area designed for ceremonies and celebrations, spa and "Executive lounge". The renowned architect originally from Belgrade, Boris Podrecca, who lives and works in Vienna, is the author of entire concept of this modern city hotel in New Belgrade.



















beobuild.rs


----------



## Bez_imena

New Belgrade Bridge - 200m



















http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=834560


----------



## madridhere

WWWWWoowwww very futuristic projects!!!!:nuts::nuts::nuts:


----------



## Bez_imena

_Interesting new residential building in Belgrade_

"Infinity" Belgrade

In all parts of the world, the best and the most durable works of architecture are those that are inspired by their surroundings as their natural part. Inspired by water, which shaped the position, life and soul of Belgrade, top architectural team has designed "Infinity", the new concept of life in the very center of the city, in the borough of Dorćol.

Project "Infinity" gathers top architects, designers, engineers, horticulturists. "Infinity" comprises six residential-business suites. Each of them occupies one floor, except for the suite on the seventh floor, which is a two-storey suite.

This unique building in the capital city will enable its tenants completely digitalized control over all communication devices, lighting and air conditioning systems, fire protection system, security, and even music.

Modern technology enables designing of an optimal, flexible and integrated system that can be completely adapted to the specific way and style of life, current activities, mood and habits of tenants.

Such technologies make it possible for a family of today to program the variety of work regimes for the systems in a smart home, which can depend on the criteria like relaxation, rational consumption of energy, or safety.

Central control console "touch screen" or remote controllers can be used to control lighting, heating, air conditioning, household appliances, as well as the facility's surveillance system.










A big outlet with the window and the entrance facing the street occupies the ground floor, the first floor and the basement of the facility. The garage for passenger vehicles is situated on the underground floors of the facility, which can be accessed via car elevator. All floors are connected to each others by means of stairs and private elevator.

- Our opinion was that the apartment at 100 square meters can not be comfortable, and that is why "Infinity" suites occupy about 240 square meters each.

The street facade is double, covered by quality glass, which only one Dutch company accepted to do. Original glass facade is made of specific material that has, so far, been used only in construction of one hotel and one yachting club. Its role is to prevent noise, as well as to create another ambient because that space will serve as a big jardinere. The idea is that various plants be planted in it. The most imaginative horticulturists are hired to create a Mediterranean oasis of freshness and greenery in the heart of the city.

The research of the structure of urban apartments led the authors to finely balance day and night zones, and create an apartment in which the privacy of each member of the family is as important as the premises where all the family members gather. What is even more important, according to the authors, is the existence of different ambiental zones where every member of the family can find his or her own corner, in accordance with his or her needs and affinities.

































































www.infinity-beograd.com


----------



## Bez_imena

Kempinski Hotel Belgrade 

Kempinski Hotels will manage the former Hotel Yugoslavia in Serbia’s capital Belgrade. The opening of the 280-room luxury hotel is scheduled for 2012, after complete renovation of the existing building.

Kempinski Hotel Belgrade is prominently situated on the River Danube, an integral part of Belgrade’s vibrant new waterfront centre. Belgrade, one of Europe’s oldest cities, is the capital of Serbia. It has about 1,700,000 million inhabitants and is the fourth largest city in Southeast Europe after Istanbul, Athens and Bucharest. 

The 5-star luxury hotel will be part of a new complex comprising of spacious wellness facilities, shopping outlets, several restaurants, approximately 1500 m2 of meeting space and underground parking. Residential apartments will be added at a later stage. A casino, which is part of the complex, is already open. Designed not only to serve the business traveller, but also as the ideal leisure resort, the hotel aims to be the perfect combination of both – a unique City Resort. Famed and innovative architects Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill Architecture will focus on contemporary and timeless design, combined with innovative details. A unique park with fountains will surround the hotel, making it an oasis of tranquillity. Innovative restaurants serving trend-setting cuisine will offer discerning travellers the best dining experience in the city.


----------



## Bez_imena

Bank building HQ in block 11a

In recent years, block 11 is one of the most active construction sites in New Belgrade, and therefore one of the most important in the city. Several very interesting projects of combined use were initiated covering over 100,000 square meters. With its modern architectural expression they represent the face of New Belgrade in the new millennium.

In this exclusive New Belgrade’s block, in addition to already completed VIG Plaza, also started construction of a hotel belonging to the Falkensteiner chain, and parcel of the former Chinese embassy was rented to a domestic investor. In addition to these projects, recently has been announced yet another significant building in this block. This is a new business headquarters of Intesa bank on the corner of Mihajlo Pupin boulevard and Ulice Tresnjinog cveta, which will cover 30,000 square meters while the value of the entire investment is estimated at 45 million Euros. The building will be built to the highest LEED environmental standards, and the project is architectural work of well-known Belgrade architect Vladimir Lojanica, with co-author Anja Ivana Milic, architect in front of the “Arhipro” studio.










Commercial property bank. It is a corner building, approximately 30,000 m2 floor area, underground and above ground. About 200 parking spaces in underground levels. Total number of floors is 12+ground floor. Important features of the object that I would highlight multi-level entrance hall with a gallery of artwork and café for visitors with the possibility of going out to the summer garden, a nursery for employees' children, multifunctional hall with 200 seats, a restaurant for guests and employees with a roof terrace, and recreation facilities and business apartments.










beobuild.rs


----------



## Bez_imena

Public Prosecutor's Office unveiled

The architectural competition for the new building of the Public Prosecutor's Office, which is planned in Kneza Milosa street not far from the Ministry of Foreign Affairs, was completed a month ago. Winners were from ARCVS studio and this time we are presenting our visitors with an exclusive presentation of the winning solution, which won the first prize in competition with four other proposals.

Although the competition for the preliminary design is completed, the project is still in the process of collecting documents and we can’t reliably tell when will start the preparation of project documentation or construction.

Building of the Prosecutor’s office will cover eight floors above ground, which will hold 12,170 square meters, with an additional 6,760 square meters in the underground section. Following the ideas of architects from ARCVS studio, the ground floor did not insist on the usual forms, like the colonnades, large staircase or portals. Their proposal was somewhat spontaneous in design with a direct communication with the street and passers-by, relying on a strong line of trees in the street of Knez Milos. If we take into account the fact that the contact of a such institution with the public is through the halls and waiting rooms, then this concept of visual and functional communication of the ground floor with porch and sidewalk in front of the building, is more than justified.

According to the architects, a problem that could not have been avoided is the traffic cutting off the sidewalk with ramps. Cars will therefore need to access the garage from the front of the building, crossing the sidewalk. It is the only functional complaint we have, which the authors could not resolve differently in given conditions.

Object’s height follows already established line in this street, and as ARCVS bureau said, the facility is designed to correspond to a rich plastics on the façade of the Polish Embassy on its left side, then moderation of the residential building and aesthetics of the dome of the Ministry of Foreign Affairs building on the right side.




























beobuild.rs


----------



## Bez_imena

Dimitrija Tucovica
_RESIDENTIAL / BUSINESS BUILDING_

The future mix use project in Dimitrija Tucovica street no.32-38 will cover 6.400m² gross of residential and commercial space. The project is located in a very attractive place along the street Dimitrija Tucovica that rapidly changes its appearance
in a street of modern architectecture, only 2,5 km from the central pedestrian zone (KnezMihajlovastreet).
Its potential is recognized by many investors who build tens
of thousands sq.mof housing and sale space.


----------



## Galandar

Bez_imena said:


> Kempinski Hotel Belgrade


So I did not get? Is it approved or under construction? Opening in 2012 means it must be u/c now


----------



## Bez_imena

New bridge


----------



## Bez_imena

Belgrade Plaza










Region: Serbia
Project type: Apart-hotel and business center with a shopping gallery
Size: 70,000 (GBA)
Opening: 2014
Plaza share: 100
Project status: Planning stage

www.plazacenters.com


----------



## malkosen09

Wow...it looks so beautiful and lovely...!!


----------



## Galandar

Bez_imena said:


> Belgrade Plaza
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Region: Serbia
> Project type: Apart-hotel and business center with a shopping gallery
> Size: 70,000 (GBA)
> Opening: 2014
> Plaza share: 100
> Project status: Planning stage
> 
> www.plazacenters.com


It reminds me very much of an under construction project in Baku, Azerbaijan


----------



## Bez_imena

*West 65*




























www.beobuild.rs/read.php/501.html


----------



## Bez_imena

*Falkensteiner Hotel*




























http://www.beobuild.rs/read.php/472.html


----------



## Bez_imena

*Raiffeisen Bank HQ*




























http://www.beobuild.rs/read.php/462.html


----------



## vizionaru

Any news with this? Is it still on?


----------



## Bez_imena

^^ On Hold


----------



## ST-DISPET

Bez_imena said:


> ^^ On Hold


koliko ima sanse da se ovako nesto napravi u BG?????:nuts::nuts:


----------



## Bez_imena

Sledece godine konacno pocinje izgradnja :cheers2:
Umesto 4 gradice se 2 kule, sto i nije tako lose jer bi ovako plac bio prenatrpan.


----------



## Bez_imena

Ada Bridge


----------



## Bez_imena

Marriott announces arrival










In partnership with Marriott International, as part of their hotel brand "Courtyard", they announced opening the first facility of this chain in Serbia.

"Marriott" is one of the largest hotel chains in the world and has over 3600 facilities in 71 countries. As part of its portfolio "Marriott" offers a different types of categorization and accommodation for its customers. With this arrangement, which has been agreed with the PSP Farman, Belgrade will receive hotel "Courtyard by Marriott", which covers the upper middle business class and it will be the first hotel by Marriott group in Serbia.

"We continue to recognize the strong development opportunities across Southeast Europe and look forward to our further expansion in Serbia," said Amy McPherson, president and CEO of Marriott International in Europe. "With the increasing frequency of business travel to Belgrade, we are confident that the Courtyard by Marriott brand, and especially our newly announced European prototype of Courtyard, will meet market needs".

As for the building in which hotel will be located, it is the former building of the "Jugodrvo" at the Republic Square in downtown Belgrade. The building is located next to the National Theater and National Museum and the town's pedestrian zone of Knez Mihailova Street. The former office and retail headquaters of "Jugodrvo" will experience the partial aesthetic and functional modification, and eventually will have 107 rooms of high category. The hotel will include enclosed swimming pool, fitness center and spa, business center, meeting rooms, shops and two floors of underground parking as well.

The construction works will start in the second half of 2012.

beobuild.rs


----------



## liburni

the bridge looks awsome!


----------



## Bez_imena

Elgolf starts construction of residential and business complex in Surcin in 2013 - Israelis not to give up project worth USD 1 billion

When it was announced in 2008, the construction of an elite 300-hectare residential and business complex with a golf course in Becmen, Surcin drew a great attention of the public. Ever since, the Israeli consortium has been moving step by step towards the implementation of this project worth USD 1 billion. People at the company Elgolf, which is the authorized representative of the Israeli investment fund, confirm to eKapija that the construction of aforementioned multifunctional complex is not given up.

- Members of the investment fund from the USA and Israel should come to Surcin in April to sign a protocol on the commencement of construction with the representatives of that borough. We are negotiating with architects to design a zoning ordinance for that 300-hectare area. It will take 5 to 6 months to finish the work, so that we expect the ordinance to be adopted by the borough in autumn, when we could start working on designs for the parts of the complex that will be built the first. We expect the construction of roads and accompanying infrastructure to kick off in May or June 2013 and be followed by the construction of first residential and business facilities - Vojkan Vuletic from Elgolf says in a talk with eKapija.

Our interlocutor points out that the investment fund was looking for a suitable space all around southeast Europe few years ago and that it liked the one in Surcin the most. 

There is no doubt that this project is still current and that its implementation continues. The Israeli investment fund, whose shareholders are mainly American Jews, rented the location for the period of 99 years and already paid USD 2.6 million for the first ten years – says Vuletic.

As he explained, the presale of residential and business units has already started.

Life in a green oasis near the capital

Vuletic says that between 15,000 and 16,000 privileged people will have a chance to enjoy the view of dark green grass on the golf course and the peaceful surface of the lake.

A residential complex that should meet all demands of a contemporary man will be situated only fifteen minutes of driving away from Belgrade, but still far enough from all the crowd and noise of the capital. This multifunctional complex will be an oasis capable of providing each tenant with top comfort and quality of life. Potential buyers can choose between five different types of residential units.

The plan is to build single-family villas along the edge of the lake and the golf course. This most exclusive residential zone within the complex will comprise two-floor houses with a cellar and a swimming pool, each built on a lot spanning between 500 and 750 square meters. Construction of two-family villas in the northern part of the complex is also in the pipeline.

A patio suite complex, with four suites in a cluster, will be located on the western side of the lake. There should also be park suites - various suites and duplexes situated around a linear park, with common facilities and an educational complex on the northern side of the boulevard.

Residential blocks along the circular boulevard will include apartments spanning 80 square meters each.

*Business center*

A commercial and business center should be situated at the main northwest entrance to the complex.

- The plan is to build a 30,000-square-meter shopping mall and two hotels. Negotiations with large hotel chains are underway, so that both hotels will be modeled after the typical facility of the hotel group we sign an agreement with – says Vojkan Vuletic.

Aside from hotels, there should also be a spa center, congress center, country club, etc. 

According to the preliminary design, a zone with sports facilities will be located along the northern edge of the complex. It should include tennis, futsal and basketball courts, indoor swimming pools, bowling and squash arenas, gyms, etc. 

*The biggest golf course in Serbia*

Harradine Golf, one of the world's most famous golf course design companies, and its architect Peter Harradine have designed an 18-hole golf course in line with the highest professional standards.

- The future golf course should be built on an area spanning 62 hectares. It will be the first 18-hole golf course in Serbia. 

People at Elgolf also announce that domestic construction companies will be hired to build the complex in Becmen. They say that the complex is most likely to be finished in 5.5 years, meaning that we can expect the opening ceremony in late 2017.










www.ekapija.com
www.elgolf.rs


----------



## Bez_imena

New Residential complex - "Stepa Stepanović"


----------



## Bez_imena

Airport City Belgrade - phase III


----------



## Bez_imena

New development in block 20



















The new business center being built in New Belgrade’s block 20, next to the building of “Rad” company. It is an energy-business complex that will become the new administrative headquarters of EPS (Electric Power Industry of Serbia) and EDB (Belgrade Electrical Distribution), including infrastructure facility for a system transformer (110/10 kV, 2x40 MVA,).

The projected gross area of the complex is 42 250 m2, which includes the external and connecting facilities, and an gross area of technical and commercial buildings A and B is about 30,000 m2.

All preparatory work has been completed and currently they’re performing construction work as a part of the first phase - up to a ground level. The contractors working on the building are "AR Gradnja", "Gradina", "Novkol" and "Termoinzenjering", all from Belgrade. According to the officials, the deadline for completing the first phase of construction is May 2012 and a final deadline for the entire complex is 24-30 months depending on the implementation of tender procedures and planning and financial capabilities of EPS.
beobuild.rs


----------



## Galandar

Ada bridge is so nice. I saw it live and it looks really fabulous :cheers:


----------



## Bez_imena

Delta Planet

*Project type:* shopping mall
*Size:* 200,000 sqm
*Opening:* 2014
*Price:* 200 million euros


----------



## Bez_imena

^^









Delta Holding presented today a redesigned and updated design for its retail center project "Delta Planet". It was announced as the largest and the most modern shopping center in the region and its construction will start in spring next year.

We wrote about this development before, when it was presented to the public several years ago. Then the project included complex of commercial and business facilities. Next to a huge shopping center it also envisaged two tall office towers. Bad news for those who were expecting highrise to shoot up on this plot is that office part of the development was completely abandoned, but the shopping center is now expanded and enriched with new contents. State of the economy and the real estate markets virtually halted the construction of office space, and in this case, this trend of withdrawing from this segment is also noticeable.

New design is presenting us with a center of 200,000 square meters of total area with 250 different shops. Shops, services, restaurants and cafes are spread on two levels with a simple communication around the building. Below these two levels there will be a hypermarket, and on the top level is located a part designed for entertainment with cinema, spa and wellness area, various sports facilities and a similar offers for fans of healthy living.

A special feature is a large green garden that will be located on the roof, covering an area of 6,500 square meters. In addition, it will hold the first IMAX theater in Serbia, as well as 50 completely new brands on Serbian market. All visitors will have 2300 parking spaces at their disposal, whether it's underground garage or outdoor parking.

Among the other announcements we want to draw attention to the solution of the facade. It will practically have two faces, where side looking toward the highway will hold impressive LED display of about 5000 square meters, while the opposite side of the building as a contrast will be set up with vertical greenery and plant facade made all of natural materials. LED display will have the extraordinary features and dynamic colors to draw admiring glances from all drivers on the highway, while the side toward Tabanovačka Street will create a green wall and pleasant setting with paths for all passers-by. The main entrance to the building will be from the direction of the roundabout Autokomanda with spacious plaza and outdoor cafes. It also stated that the center will use modern green technology, so the center will have their own wells for technical water, renewable energy sources, and special emphasis is placed on energy efficiency.

Also, given the assurances that the new center will honor memory of the Cannon shed Park, located near the future site. In later phases of construction it would be desirable for the investor to contribute to the additional marking of the memorial park.

The entire project is estimated at 200 million and plan is to be open by the fall 2014.
beobuild.rs


----------



## Majevčan

Wasn't Deltaplanet supposed to have towers?


----------



## Minsk

Fantastic project! I like its design very much.


----------



## sreckovic

Majevčan;91447959 said:


> Wasn't Deltaplanet supposed to have towers?


Yes, but they changed the entire project  You can see the old one on beobuild site, but trust me this one is much better


----------



## Bez_imena

*Crowne Plaza*

The reconstruction of the former hotel "Intercontinental" is finished and famous New Belgrade’s hotel is now "Crowne Plaza".










"Crowne Plaza" is ready to open doors for its first guests. Giant among Belgrade hotels has an impressive 416 rooms, 12 conference halls, as well as a selection of restaurants and bars. The rooms are categorized into two groups, the "standard" and "club", with an exclusive "Royal suit" in offer covering 157 m2. Hotel also offers specialized "quiet rooms" that guarantee rooms free of noise and disturbance.

The largest restaurant in the hotel is "Dining room" and it’s the hotel's main restaurant. In the lobby there is more casual “Living Room” restaurant. In addition to these two restaurants, ground floor also hosts "Fine Dinning" restaurant with an exclusive character and a selection of expensive wines, sommeliers and compulsory reservation. The hotel has its own "VIP Lounge" as well and its located on the first floor. Food is prepared by 65 chefs and restaurants are serving food all day. Guests will have a large selection of specialized products in the hotel’s kitchen, bakery or cake shop.

The hotel is a small convention center for itself, with 12 conference halls and a number of meeting rooms. All facilities are equipped with high quality equipment for this purpose. In addition to these facilities, guests will also have access to a spa, gym and swimming pool.

The new "Crowne Plaza" is rated as one of the best in Europe, and according to our representatives, Belgrade hotel has set new standards for all other hotels from this chain. The representatives of the IHG Group also gave the highest marks for the the Belgrade hotel.

beobuild.rs


----------



## Bez_imena

^^


----------



## skyscraperus

Beautiful


----------



## Singidunum

Belgrade Waterfront project by EMAAR Eagle Hills










It was presented at MIPIM in Cannes










We are talking about the large area currently occupied by rail tracks http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3733/10496088756_9819175588_h.jpg

There are a few tower designs by finalists Skidmore, Owings & Merrill, Benoy, RTKL and one more firm


----------



## Bez_imena

*BELGRADE WATERFRONT RESIDENTIAL*

The primary inspiration for the design of this residential development is the site itself, which sits at the heart of the Belgrade waterfront master plan. Existing site, river, and rail-line geometries have influenced the sculpting of a new human-scale urban geometry that divides the site into two. The resulting new urban street will draw people through to a riverfront plaza. The two 26-storey residential towers follow this simple flowing concept, curving gently away from one another to maximise river views and create a landmark with presence but without excessive gestures. The sculpted podium will rise from a single-level restaurant facade to a double-height retail facade. The aspiration is to deliver Belgrade’s most exclusive riverfront address.















































http://www.sparkarchitects.com/work/belgrade-waterfront-residential#1


----------



## el palmesano

amazing!!


----------



## Bez_imena

*Bus station with 15 arrival and 58 departure terminals, railway station with 8 platforms - See how future complex in New Belgrade's Block 42 will look like*

New main bus station in New Belgrade will have arrival and 58 departure terminals, while the future main railway station will have 8 platforms; it has been said today at the presentation of the urban-architectonic solution of new facilities in Block 42. The first awarded solution which will serve as the base for further project and plan development is the work of the Proaspekt team with Vladimir and Milan Lojanica.










The future complex in New Belgrade which will, apart from railway and bus station, comprise attractive business premises as wel, will occupy some 21 hectares. When it is completed, some 180.000 square meters of business space should be constructed in this part of the town (including station facilities). Three towers of 23 floors, 70 meters high will be the special stamp to this location.

The competition objective was to get the most quality solution for new traffic terminals in the central zone of New Belgrade as well as for business-commercial facilities. The winning preliminary design, as well as other works submitted, has been presented today at the Urban Bureau of the City of Belgrade.

The City Manager, Goran Vesic as well as the director of the Urban Bureau, Nebojsa Stefanovic, attended the presentation. Based on the first awarded solution, the Urban Bureau will now move into the development of the detailed regulation plan.










- The relocation will enable something we wanted for decaded. We will tru to integrate all other traffic aspects as well and to make Block 42 something it has not been up till now – the City Manager pointed out.

The investor of the competition was the Directorate for construction land and construction of the City of Belgrade.

The Urban Bureau will now start development of the Detailed regulation plan based on the first ranked design. Not everything will remain the same but the project will serve as the starting point, Vesic added.

The project of Proaspekt will also be developed with the second-ranked design of Dragan Vukovic and Kolubara invest gradnja as well as with another four purchased designs.

Vesic added that the new complex in Block 42 will comprise 180.000 square meters of quality space as well as that he expects that very soon companies ready to invest in their construction will be found.

As it was planned, new bus station will provide space for both companies – BAS and Lasta.

The author of the first awarded project, an architect, Vladimir Lojanica, pointed out that the task was not easy at all and that the competition was very strong.

- We were trying to merge architecture with the tradition and modernism heritage of New Belgrade, i.e. to leave the stamp of our times in an adequate manner – an architect added.

Director of the Urban Bureau, Nebojsa Stefanovic, reminded that 54 designs for the construction of bus and railway station were submitted, eight of which from abroad - Italy, Bulgaria, Germany and Great Britain. However, one of the competition terms was that a team lead of architects has a designing license of the Republic of Serbia.

The end of June should see a prepared catalogue of all the works and expert discussions will be organized as well. Apart from that, by the end of June, at the hall of the Urban Bureau building in Palmoticeva 30, exhibition of all the works which were submitted at the competition will be set up.

Here are a few details from the first awarded work of the Proaspekt team.

The bus station takes the central position of the block; the railway station is located along the north edge of the platform facilities and between them. The commercial and business center is located along the part of the block in Jurija Gagarina and Antifasisticke borbe streets. Supermarket is located along the edge zone of the block, along the Jurija Gagarina Street.










The bus and the railway stations will have an access zone, a bus building and platforms. The commercial facilities will be located in three subunits: on site (as separate block subunit) and in business towers.

The design implies that the entire complex is built in a few stages. The first stage refers to construction of the bus station in the scope which complies with the needs related to relocation of the Sava amphitheatre. It is not necessary to build all the platforms now or all facilities in the complex ground floor or floor. The second stage implies addition to the bus station facilities as well as the implementation of the railway complex in two steps.

The third stage includes the option of construction of hotel complex, business center and trading and servicing facilities. In the last, the fourth stage, it is necessary to construct the remaining business facilities. Apart from that, if railway platforms are not covered by that time, it will be done in this stage.

http://www.ekapija.com/website/en/p...lex-in-New-Belgrade-s-Block-42-will-look-like


----------



## Bez_imena

*Belgrade Waterfront*

Belgrade Waterfront takes urban renewal to new heights—a smart city for a future that combines commerce, culture and community.

Built around the tallest tower in the region, this monumental master-planned district will bring new life to an otherwise under-utilized site, and to the city as a whole. This lively mixed-use quarter, resting over the river, will bring further pride and passion to the city’s new heart.

Connected with the historic town by an efficient tram network, the new centre will become a hub for businesses of all kinds, with a focus on technology and design.

Belgrade Mall, the region’s largest, is a magnet for shopping, entertainment and tourism, while new performance venues cater to culture and the arts. Riverside restaurants and cafés keep the whole area buzzing day and night as locals and tourists stroll along the promenade—the natural destination for big public celebrations.

The mix of districts, medium and high-rise buildings, and extensive green spaces create a lively new destination that will draw both new residents and international visitors.

Belgrade Waterfront - a truly mixed-use environment that will usher in a new era of prosperity for the Serbian capital.
































































www.belgradewaterfront.com


----------



## Dakaro

^^ Love ya, Belgrade! More projects like this one please! kay:


----------



## Anuris

*Belgrade Waterfront*























































Source: http://inserbia.info/today/2014/06/belgrade-on-water-project-officially-presented-photo/

Previous design:


----------



## Dakaro

^^ How tall is this skyscraper?


----------



## ThatOneGuy

I like the previous design much more.


----------



## skyscraperus

Dakaro said:


> ^^ How tall is this skyscraper?


About 500 meters.


----------



## ExCaliBourBG

Dakaro said:


> ^^ How tall is this skyscraper?


If ever build, 220m


----------



## ThatOneGuy

By the way, the Crown Plaza restoration looks great. I like that they stayed true to the original design and kept its cool 70s vibe.


----------



## jonasry

Belgrade Waterfront is on the old railway station, right? Let's just hope they're not planning to demolish the station itself!


----------



## ExCaliBourBG

It's behind station and station will not be demolished, if they build enything.


----------



## Bez_imena




----------



## Bez_imena

*HILTON BELGRADE*


----------



## almin96

Gradi li se taj waterfront 
predobar projekat.


----------



## Bez_imena

Zepter Apart Hotel













































http://www.turistickisvet-hotnews.c...n-zepter-apart-hotel-na-terazijama/#more-6016


----------



## Lukaares

almin96 said:


> Gradi li se taj waterfront
> predobar projekat.


To ćemo sa sigurnošću znati tek u proleće 2015. godine. Za sada najavljuj početag gradnje u martu, no videćemo.


----------



## Bez_imena

Blok 11a


----------



## Bez_imena

Radisson Blu Old Mill Hotel


----------



## Bez_imena

Delta Holding


----------



## Bez_imena

Rajiceva Shopping Centre


















milos.tro


----------



## Bez_imena

Belgrade Waterfront Residential - 20F, 68000 m2










MIPIM Cannes


----------



## FelixMadero

any new updates?


----------



## ExCaliBourBG

milos.tro said:


> Prve 2 zgrade bi trebalo da se grade na ovoj lokaciji gore gde se raščišćava:


http://beobuild.rs/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=197&start=10225#p345975


----------



## ExCaliBourBG

http://beobuild.rs/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=197&start=11225#p350440








http://www.novosti.rs/vesti/beograd.74.html:569168-VucicIspisujemo-nove-stranice-istorije-Postavljen-kamen-temeljac
Construction should start today^^


----------



## ExCaliBourBG

The foundation stone have laid Aleksandar Vucic, and member of the Board of Management of the United Arab Emirates Eagle Hills, Muhammad Alabaré.
































http://www.b92.net/biz/vesti/srbija.php?yyyy=2015&mm=09&dd=27&nav_id=1044512


----------



## FelixMadero

GREAT!


----------



## CrazySerb

^^


----------



## ExCaliBourBG

More pics from first day 
























Here will be newly announced "W Belgrade" hotel
















*BEOBUILD.RS*


----------



## novaguy

Very excited about the Belgrade waterfront project.


----------



## ExCaliBourBG

They are making space for Belgrade tower










Zuma said:


> Ograđeno je gradilište za kulu. Biciklima se još uvek može proći, mada je bitno uže i ponegde blatnjavo.


http://beobuild.rs/forum/viewtopic.php?p=353555#p353555
Construction on this tower should start in two years when they finish all those residential building around it and get permissions:cheers:
































http://www.ekapija.com/website/sr/page/1260367/Beograd-dobija-poslovnu-kulu-visoku-146-metara








It will be highest *building* in Belgrade and Serbia if finished before Tower Belgrade (height unknown)


----------



## KALENIC

West 65 ovih drana krece druga faza ili izgradnja 15 hiljada km.Kule nigde nema u planovima.Firma koja radi na prijemu objekata pa mi neko sapnuo kule nema.


----------



## Егзекутор

Under construction



Bez_imena said:


>


Proposed



Bez_imena said:


>


----------



## ExCaliBourBG




----------



## FelixMadero

^^ good news!


----------



## Bez_imena

*New Fountain (Slavija)*


----------



## Bez_imena

*Sava Bridge - Pro*









































www.beograd.rs


----------



## Bez_imena

*Chinese Cultural Center - UC*













































beograd.rs


----------



## Bez_imena

*Rajiceva Shopping center - Com*


----------



## Bez_imena

^^




































by Саша Бг


----------



## Bez_imena

* BW Vista & Parkview, 23 fl x 2 - UC *




































by Саша Бг


----------



## el palmesano

great projects and great updates!


----------



## Bez_imena

*BW Galerija - UC*




































by Bukira


----------



## Bez_imena

*Foundation stone for Usce Tower Two laid down – Investment worth EUR 65 million*

Member of the Board of Directors of MPC Properties, Tijana Vujovic, and the mayor of Belgrade, Sinisa Mali, laid down the foundation stone for the new A+ commercial facility Usce Tower Two today. This marks the beginning of the realization of another project of the company MPC Properties.

Located on the confluence of the Sava into the Danube, Usce Tower Two will be well connected to all parts of the city, MPC Proprties says. Designed as an A+ commercial facility, Usce Tower Two will have 22 floors and a lease area of 23,200 m2.

The system of natural ventilation, in addition to the remarkable flexibility of the facility, is a special advantage. The facility will also feature an underground garage with a net area of 21,000 m2 and 740 parking spaces.

– The commercial building will be raised in line with the highest standards of green building, and the end goal is to provide the employees with a new level of workplace comfort – stated Tijana Vujovic, member of the Board of Directors of MPC Properties
ekapija.com


----------



## Bez_imena

*Hotel Hilton - Com*








































































http://www.elemegi.com.tr/hilton-hotel-/


----------



## Bez_imena

*SkyGarden - Prep*























www.skygardenbelgrade.com


----------



## Bez_imena

*Savada 3 - Prep*


----------



## Bez_imena

*Blok 32 - Prep*


----------



## Bez_imena

*Stattwerk Green Tower - Pro*





































This building dates back to 1960 and was built for the needs of Energoprojekt.


----------



## Bez_imena

*Hotel Jug Boganova - UC*


----------



## wakka12

Some really interesting designs there in Belgrade!


----------



## k%

Hotel Jug is great :cheers:


----------



## Bez_imena

*West 65, 40 fl (150m) - Prep*


----------



## Bez_imena

*BW Residences - Com*


----------



## Bez_imena

*ABlok - UC*


----------



## Bez_imena

*BW Metropolitan - Prep*


----------



## Bez_imena

*BW Terraces - Pro*


----------



## Bez_imena

*BW Aria & Terra - Pro*


----------



## Bez_imena

*BW Park - Com*


----------



## Bez_imena

*NCR Campus - UC*


----------



## Bez_imena

*K District - UC*


----------



## Bez_imena

*Merin Hill - UC*


----------



## Rascian

*Dorcol centar -Prep
*


----------



## Rascian

*Ziegel house- Completed*


----------



## Rascian

*Office building in Mike Alasa street- Completed*


----------



## Rascian

*Makedonska 44- Refurbishment of a 1970s office building *


----------



## Rascian

*Usce tower 2- T/O*



Bez_imena said:


> beobuild.rs





Srdjan Adamovic said:


> link


----------



## Rascian

*West 65- UC*



Supaplex said:


> Sa BB


----------



## Rascian

*Savski square U/C
*



> Singidunum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.fenwickiribarren.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supaplex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Rascian

*Knez Miloš residence U/C*



Singidunum said:


>


----------



## Rascian

*Chinese Cultural Center - UC*



Bez_imena said:


>





Bez_imena said:


> http://beobuild.rs/forum/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=3534&start=275


----------



## Rascian

*Rankeova street before/now*


----------



## Rascian

*BW Scala (Park District)[/SIZE]*
*proposed*










https://www.belgradewaterfront.com/sr/projekti/bw-scala/
[/QUOTE]


Bez_imena said:


> belgradewaterfront.com


----------



## Rascian

*Works on the interior of St Sava temple*



Дisiдent;166584772 said:


>





Bez_imena said:


>


----------



## GorBra

*Belgrade Pasarela*

In Belgrade, Serbia, the Pasarela that connects Kalemegdan Fortress with the Sava River has been completed. The sculpture that is part of the Pasarela complex is the work of world and local artists Richard Deacon and Mrjan Bajic, and is itself a pasarela combination of steel and reinforced concrete construction.


----------



## Rascian

Singidunum said:


> Braničevska 12 - Objekti u izgradnji | Brixwell | Razvoj nekretnina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gospodara Vučića 173 – 175 - Objekti u izgradnji | Brixwell | Razvoj nekretnina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loznička 8 - 10 - Objekti u izgradnji | Brixwell | Razvoj nekretnina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kapija Vračara - Kapija Vračara - Početna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Južni bulevar 25 - JUŽNI BULEVAR 25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ML 27 - Swiss Apartments - WestProperties-Pocetna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maksima Gorkog 36 - https://home4you.rs/images/maksima-gorkog/property-d-1-1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vojvode Hrvoja - Bekament garantuje kvalitet gradnje i poštovanje ugovorenih rokova
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bjelanovićeva 1 - LP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> City Residence Vračar - City Residence VraÄar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> html


----------



## Rascian

Karadjordjeva street reconstruction


----------



## Rascian

Sava promenade downstream from Brankov bridge



KALENIC said:


>


----------



## Rascian

*Pedestrian bridge across Sava from Blok 70 to Ada island (approved)*



























N1


----------



## Rascian

Reconstruction of the Postal palace at Savski square (proposed)


















current state


----------



## eugene90

^^
How likely is the project to be realised?


----------



## Rascian

I would say it's very likely. The officials (both from the City and state governments) gave promise that the Post will be reconstructed authentically in the next 2 or 3 years. First they wanted to do a partial reconstruction (whatever that was supposed to mean), but the public reaction was very unfavorable to such proposition..

The reconstruction of that building is linked to the ongoing reconstruction of Savski square which is planed to host a metro hub in the future and is adjacent to the BW project which is of highest priority for politicians right now.


----------



## eugene90

@Rascian Thank you, wonderful news!


----------



## 0scart

Rascian said:


> I would say it's very likely. The officials (both from the City and state governments) gave promise that the Post will be reconstructed authentically in the next 2 or 3 years. First they wanted to do a partial reconstruction (whatever that was supposed to mean), but the public reaction was very unfavorable to such proposition..
> 
> The reconstruction of that building is linked to the ongoing reconstruction of Savski square which is planed to host a metro hub in the future and is adjacent to the BW project which is of highest priority for politicians right now.


Is the building the has the Big Blue billboard going to be finished? I think so. The small houses next to it are gonna be tumbled down properly.
The sports betting places in front of the current bus station need repainting and mending.
I wish there was more green in the project, like more green spaces such as parks.
I found a short virtual tour of the area on YouTube.








The first video dates back to 2014 while the second one dates to 2019.


----------



## Rascian

0scart said:


> Is the building the has the Big Blue billboard going to be finished? I think so. The small houses next to it are gonna be tumbled down properly.


It's a hotel, currently on hold.. But that building is not directly on the square. Next to it there's a empty lot waiting for a building to complete the semicircular shape of the square.


----------



## Rascian

New project for Pariska 22 street in the very center of the city










This finally destroys any hope and speculation about the reconstruction of the hotel Srpski Kralj, that stood once on that place.


----------



## Rascian

*King Aleksandar Boulevard- Vukov spomenik*

New office building 


















Nova poslovna zgrada gradiće se kod Vukovog spomenika


Sekretarijat za urbanizam i građevinske poslove oglasio je javnu prezentaciju urbanističkog projekta za izgradnju poslovnog objekta u Bulevaru kralja Aleksandra na Vračaru, kod Vukovog spomenika. Investitor je preduzeće Granit invest




www.ekapija.com





current state


----------



## Rascian

*K-district (U/C)*




Bela Sova said:


>


----------



## 0scart

Bez_imena said:


> *Beo Shopping Center - Com*


The brands on the facade make it look so tacky but the inside makes up for it. If they wanted to include the brands, they could have put them on the walls and lit them.

Is this shopping center near the BW Galerija?



Rascian said:


> *King Aleksandar Boulevard- Vukov spomenik*
> 
> New office building
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nova poslovna zgrada gradiće se kod Vukovog spomenika
> 
> 
> Sekretarijat za urbanizam i građevinske poslove oglasio je javnu prezentaciju urbanističkog projekta za izgradnju poslovnog objekta u Bulevaru kralja Aleksandra na Vračaru, kod Vukovog spomenika. Investitor je preduzeće Granit invest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ekapija.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> current state


This is a nice improvement! I also saw that they were going to improve the Kasablanca market. Is that so?


----------



## Rascian

0scart said:


> Is this shopping center near the BW Galerija?


No. It's in a different part of the city called Konjarnik. This shopping centre is more of a local importance. 



0scart said:


> This is a nice improvement! I also saw that they were going to improve the Kasablanca market. Is that so?


Yes. I like that kind of timeless modernist design.

Kasablanca market?? What are you referring to?


----------



## 0scart

Rascian said:


> No. It's in a different part of the city called Konjarnik. This shopping centre is more of a local importance.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. I like that kind of timeless modernist design.
> 
> Kasablanca market?? What are you referring to?


I am glad that this shopping center is another option for the citizens in Belgrade. As for the market, I remember reading this name at the end of the Skadrlija street. I guess it was just a shop name, lol. 

This is a cool video that shows some changes. I am also sure they are going to finish the building with the Lidl signs. Those ground floors are on their way to become lively with some shops, cafés, restaurants and whatnot.


----------



## Rascian

0scart said:


> As for the market, I remember reading this name at the end of the Skadrlija street. I guess it was just a shop name, lol.


Oh.. that's just a name of some temporary shop... This area is currently a mess, but there's a plan to turn the messy market into a real market square..










curently
















0scart said:


> This is a cool video that shows some changes. I am also sure they are going to finish the building with the Lidl signs. Those ground floors are on their way to become lively with some shops, cafés, restaurants and whatnot.
> ​


The building with Lidl sign is vacant and unfinished. It's a hotel that was supposed to be opened in 1994.. Hopefully something will happen soon in the near future about that building.
Also, on an interesting note, the yellow building you can see in the video is the former prewar hotel Petrograd. It lost it's two small domes in WW2. Now, there is a plan for the reconstruction of that building that would bring the two domes back with 2 extra floors to fit better the height of surrounding buildings, but with respect to buildings architecture

Prewar









The project


----------



## Rascian

*Cvijiceva 1-* Residential-mixed U/C


----------



## Rascian

*The One*-Blok 64 U/C


----------



## Rascian

*Bristol Hotel* renovation

Renovation of the historical hotel from 1910.


























currently


----------



## Sukkiri

Skyscraper Updates

Belgrade Tower





























West 65


----------



## 0scart

Rascian said:


> *Bristol Hotel* renovation
> 
> Renovation of the historical hotel from 1910.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> currently


This looks so refreshing. It will definitely brighten up that corner.


----------



## Sukkiri

BW Galleria - Opening October 2020


----------



## 0scart

The shopping center looks huge. I am imagining the area brimming with people when all of the projects are completed.


----------



## Sukkiri

0scart said:


> The shopping center looks huge. I am imagining the area brimming with people when all of the projects are completed.


Its an ambitious project and its success will largely hinge on attracting international tourists, in particular the Chinese and Turks who primarily travel to Belgrade for its shopping (and other activities). Hopefully the lag time between its completion and the winding down of the COVID-19 pandemic is kept short.

West 65 Tower - About 50% of the cladding is complete










Belgrade Center Train Station. Its construction has been somewhat intermittent since the 1970s however it has been identified as a project of national significance by the current government, who are committed to completing it. The plan is to have most of it completed in time for the new HSR link to Budapest.


----------



## Sukkiri

Chinese Cultural Center




















NCR Regional Center










BW Galleria




























Bezanijska Koa - This area is slowly becoming its own business district


----------



## Sukkiri

Clinical Center of Serbia



















Skyline Belgrade - other two towers look to be on hold due to economic uncertainty. The plan is for the commercial annex to be completed before work starts on them.


----------



## Bez_imena

*New National Stadium (55,000) - Pro
























*


----------



## Sukkiri

New Dorcol




























Belgrade Waterfront - general update














































Wellport










GTC Green Heart - pretty impressive architecture


----------



## Sukkiri

Belgrade Waterfont Update




























Also, there was an announcement that the new mall will receive an IMAX theater. The mall will also be opening in two phases: the first being next month and the second being March 2021.

West 65 Tower and Mall










Ada Mall - Newly opened CineStar theater



















Verano Business Center. This started back in 2007 and eventually stalled in 2011 but has since been sold to a new developer that's restarted construction.


----------



## Sukkiri

West 65 Update. Well not really an update but more of a pretty cool photo of it from the airport. Really dynamic view of the skyline from this angle.


__
http://instagr.am/p/CFMR1gSJ0vb/

Only a few more weeks till BW Galleria opens its doors










New buildings going up at the Airport City Business Park


----------



## 0scart

I can finally see what the new bus station in Belgrade will look like. I still don't know how far it is from Beograd na Vodi.


----------



## SuCumaethor

5 km more or less.


----------



## Rascian

The government has finally issued an intention to build a new Nikola Tesla Museum within the prewar old power plant "Snaga i svetlost" next to the Danube which is currently abandoned. Hopefully, giving up some less favorable solutions. 
There is already a project for the museum and scientific-educational center "Nikola Tesla". Although not yet official, it is likely that the final solution will be based on this.



































Currently


----------



## Sukkiri

Finishing touches being done on BW Galleria. This is a fairly good video showing what the finished mall will look like. A lot of natural lighting.






Work has begun on the 130m business center at the Skyline Belgrade development.










Belgrade Tower slowly getting higher. Glass is being installed on the lower floors already.










BW Arcadia/Aurora


----------



## Singidunum




----------



## Singidunum

By: KALENIC


----------



## Sukkiri

Chinese Cultural Center



















Belgrade Waterfront - General Update


----------



## Singidunum

Cladding for the main BW tower










Extended part of the embankment and the reconstruction of the old part









































































New access roads










Skyline office tower U/C










Photos by KALENIC

Ada Mall pedestrian connectors










New Belgrade railway stop reconstruction


----------



## Rascian

St Sava temple's mosaic completed. 



Kobii said:


> извор: беобилд, твитер


----------



## Tonik1

^^Really nice development, such advantage of having a big river in the city.


----------



## Singidunum

Belgrade Gallery Mall, 93000 sqm GLA opens today in Belgrade Waterfront complex


----------



## Sukkiri

Here's some night shots of the new mall


----------



## Singidunum

Belgrade Gallery Mall, a few more interior views














































photos by KALENIC


----------



## prinzdan92

Once the pandemic issues are over, this area is going to be lovely filled up with shops. Great development x


----------



## 0scart

prinzdan92 said:


> Once the pandemic issues are over, this area is going to be lovely filled up with shops. Great development x


I agree with you. Little by little, shops and "people" movement are popping up. I remember arriving at the old train station and looking at the Sava river and the old run-down, squalid buildings next to it. I have not returned yet but I hope to be back in Belgrade and witness first-hand the changes. The before and after in this lil' video are amazing.


----------



## Amrafel

Are activists still complaining about the development? I remember there were some large prostests against it.


----------



## Singidunum

They are not complaining about the development but about illegal land deals, money laundering schemes, lack of any discussion surrounding the project design, destruction of flood barriers, lack of public facilities like schools, putting a strain on surrounding infrastructure


----------



## Rascian

Arnorian said:


> The first look at the first Danube docks area project. Czech UDI has acquired the Duga factory and will transform it into a mixed-use area. Final choice still isn't known, six proposals have been submitted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Urban Developers and investors
> 
> 
> Podnikáme především v investicích do developerských projektů bytové, komerční a logistické výstavby ve střední Evropě.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.urban-developers.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBIS's proposal in detail.


----------



## Sukkiri

Skyline Belgrade - construction is well underway with the AFI Tower, which is the center piece of this development. Just to recap, this will be 132 meters but its elevated position will give it some dominance over the skyline.




















Belgrade Waterfront - General update




























West 65 - cladding is nearing completion


----------



## Rascian

The company Delta Real Estate announced that it has provided funds and technical documentation for the construction of the Delta Centar business complex in New Belgrade, which will include the InterContinental Belgrade hotel on 26,000 m2, and the same amount of space will be occupied by high-class office space. The project was done by Gensler architecture firm .


----------



## Goyazny




----------



## Rascian

K district- Second phase


Stefan_ said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CJEhxMbJ94v/


----------



## Rascian

Final project for the future central railway station of Belgrade. Instead of a shopping mall, the station will feature adjacent office buildings.




































Trenutni radovi na dodavanju perona.


----------



## Rascian

Upcoming ,very needed, renovations of two important buildings acquired by Marera properties. 

* Beograđanka tower (built 1965-74)*


















Kako će izgledati rekonstruisana Beograđanka


Palata Beograd dobiće do kraja 2021. godine potpuno nov enterijer, savremenog i funkcionalnog dizajna sa zelenim oazama. Kompanija Marera Properties je po projektu Remorker Architects započela rekonstrukciju Palate Beograd, čuvene Beograđanke, u čiju će adaptaciju biti investirano preko 8 miliona




www.gradnja.rs































*State printhouse (built 1936-40)*

One of the most impressive modernist prewar buildings in Belgrade.

when built









current state










future


----------



## Bez_imena

Belgrade Waterfront


----------



## Rascian

*Savski square reconstruction and Stefan Nemanja statue.
*


Дisiдent said:


> mondo.rs


----------



## Manolo_B2

Is this statue a real reconstruction? It looks a bit out of proportion. And why is it not centered?


----------



## Rascian

It's a new statue according to the wining design by Russian artist Alexandr Rukavishnikov. It's not centered because it's just too large for the area. From the ground level that weird postament would completely block the central portal of the ex station (the yellow buidling) from the perspective, so they just moved it from the axe.

This statue is received with extremely mixed reviews in Serbia.


----------



## 0scart

Rascian said:


> It's a new statue according to the wining design by Russian artist Alexandr Rukavishnikov. It's not centered because it's just too large for the area. From the ground level that weird postament would completely block the central portal of the ex station (the yellow buidling) from the perspective, so they just moved it from the axe.
> 
> This statue is received with extremely mixed reviews in Serbia.


I have mixed feelings about this statue, not only about its look but its location. I can see that there was an inauguration of this square. At some point, I wondered if it would have been wiser to place the statue in another location, like an open park but at the same time, without this statue, this area would be a beautifully renewed area without that icon or magnet or anchor, without any attraction but the museum. Though I started out not liking the location and the statue, I have started to take to it. From the videos I have seen, the change is outstanding. I took one of the last trains from this old train station, too.


----------



## Rascian

*Kalemegdan park

































Kalemegdan Park


Kalemegdan Park




primehome.rs




*


----------



## Rascian

*New archives of the National library of Serbia









































Kako će izgledati proširenje depoa Narodne biblioteke Srbije


Koncept proširenja postojećeg depoa zgrade Narodne biblioteke u Beogradu zasnovan je na mimikričnom stavu i poštovanju arhitekture zaštićenog objekta. Narodna Biblioteka Srbije, u saradnji sa Društvom arhitekata Beograda, raspisala je u decembru prošle godine arhitektonski konkurs za idejno rešen




www.gradnja.rs




*


----------



## Bez_imena

*Marina Dorcol - Pro























*








Marina Project: Dorcol Marina, Belgrade | Marina Projects


In a €300 million regeneration project Marina Projects have been appointed to provide significant socio-economic and leisure benefits to the local area.




marinaprojects.com


----------



## Dikan011

Small update on some key infrastructure projects in Belgrade....

New main railway station:






Nikola Tesla airport modernization & expansion:

























New control tower:










Another A330 for Air Serbia:











Belgrade motorway ring-road:








Belgrade - Novi Sad (-Budapest) high-speed railway:


----------



## Dikan011

Belgrade Waterfront project:


----------



## Rascian

*Ustanička 17























Stambeno-poslovni objekat | U12 – Bureau Cube Partners







www.bureaucube.com





Vojislava Ilića 33 



















Metohijska 17 








*





Stambeni objekat | M17 – Bureau Cube Partners







www.bureaucube.com


----------



## Rascian

*Porečka 15*











*Skadarska 55




















Cara Dušana 44 















Stambeno-poslovni objekat | CD46 – Bureau Cube Partners







www.bureaucube.com




*


----------



## Dikan011

New renders of Belgrade's Nikola Tesla airport expansion.

Once this project is completed, the airport will have a larger square footage than its peers in places like Warsaw, Prague, Budapest or Bucharest.
























































New airport administration building:


----------



## Dikan011

Belgrade's tallest tower nearing completion...


----------



## 0scart

Pretty impressive that Kula Beograd is near TO.



Rascian said:


> *Ustanička 17
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I love the corner. It is very original.



Dikan011 said:


> New renders of Belgrade's Nikola Tesla airport expansion.
> 
> Once this project is completed, the airport will have a larger square footage than its peers in places like Warsaw, Prague, Budapest or Bucharest.


I really like the green area right next to the airport but the interior is a bit lackluster, dark and old.


----------



## Rascian

*Delta house* - almost completed











render


----------



## Rascian

Great news.
The reconstruction of former Beobanka HQ to begin finally in 2 months. The building from 1959 is the first glass curtain tower in Belgrade and therefor a protected monument. There was an attempt of reconstruction more than a decade ago and since then the building is standing as an empty concrete skeleton.

in 1959










current










future



























ЗГРАДА БЕОБАНКЕ КОНАЧНО ПРЕД ОБНОВОМ - beogradske.rs


Зграда Беобанке на Зеленом венцу требало би да коначно дочека почетак обнове за око два месеца. Горан Весић је то најавио на свом Фејсбуку.




beogradske.rs


----------



## Rascian

Reconstruction of the sculptural composition* "Sima Igumanov with orphelins"* on the top of Igumanov palace on Terazije square. The building was built as the endowment of the merchant Sima Igumanov and dedicated to funding scholarships of poor students on the Prizren theological faculty. The building was nationalized after WW2 and the original sculpture destroyed in 1950.







































https://www.skyscrapercity.com/attachments/1619089104849-png.1394169/


----------



## 0scart

Rascian said:


> Great news.
> The reconstruction of former Beobanka HQ to begin finally in 2 months. The building from 1959 is the first glass curtain tower in Belgrade and therefor a protected monument. There was an attempt of reconstruction more than a decade ago and since then the building is standing as an empty concrete skeleton.
> 
> in 1959
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> current
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> future
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ЗГРАДА БЕОБАНКЕ КОНАЧНО ПРЕД ОБНОВОМ - beogradske.rs
> 
> 
> Зграда Беобанке на Зеленом венцу требало би да коначно дочека почетак обнове за око два месеца. Горан Весић је то најавио на свом Фејсбуку.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beogradske.rs


It looks very sober and much better than the original design. When I visited Belgrade for the first time and I walked around, I saw some squalid buildings I wondered why they had not been torn down or completed. It turned out that they remained in such condition as they were reminders of the NATO bombing.


----------



## 0scart

By chance, I found the current state of the bank project above on GSV. It can be seen in the video 2'39''. The video is one of the best videos I've seen where all of the projects under construction can be seen:


----------



## Dikan011

West65 almost finished, along with new retail center:


----------



## Rascian

*Depo residence on King Aleksandar boulevard*


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

OMG Belgrade have a lot buildings in construction


----------



## Rascian

So it's official. The final design for *Marina Dorcol* development. 







































Marina Dorćol | SEBRE







www.sebre.cz





The white building in the background is the former powerplant "Snaga i svetlost" from the 1930s, to be turned into the new Nikola Tesla museum.


----------



## Rascian

The *Linear park ( Linijski park).*. It will stretch over 4.5 km on the place of former railway tracks starting at the end of Sava promenade.











































































Linijski park: od A do Š


Deset prostornih celina na 4,6 kilometara po projektu 55 mladih arhitekata biće izgrađeno do 2023. godine. Po odluci Skupštine Grada Beograda, Direkcija za građevinsko zemljište i izgradnju Beograda inicirala je izradu Plana detaljne regulacije za Linijski park, dok je Urbanistički zavod Beograda




www.gradnja.rs


----------

